# Wood stove purchase



## Poolboy44826 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hopefully this week I will be installing a new chimney and wood stove. I am have some budget limitations now that we have decided to replace all the insulated stove pipe. I'm leaning towards the wood pro 2.0. Does anyone have any experience with this stove? It seems the only online reviews I can find are for the high dollar guys. And as much as I would like a blaze king I haven't won the lotto just yet. Thanks!


----------

